# Subs needed northshore of boston



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking for subs north of Boston must own truck and be fully insured and be available all storms. Please send me a P.M. if interested.
Snowandiceman


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Bump up monday


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

bump up thursday


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

bump up to top


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Plenty of hours if interested send pm.


----------

